# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > آموزش: تاریخ شمسی در stimulsoft reports

## deuce

سلام

 کم کم گزارش ها رو ار کریستال منتقل می کنم به استیمالسافتریپورتز
برای شمسی سازی تاریخ در stimulsoft reports این کار ها رو انجام بدین :

1- قایل ضمیمه رو دریافت کنید 
2- stimulsoft_shamsi_date.dll  در کنار فایل گزارش کپی کنید.
3- در Designer به قسمت Properties برین و از کمبو باکس بالای اون اولین آیتم که report هست رو انتخاب کنید.
4.به قسمت (Referenced Assemblies) برین و روی [...] کلیک کنید
5-   stimulsoft_shamsi_date.dll رو به انتهای لیست reference ها اضافه کنید
6- در قسمت کد using stimulsoft_shamsi_date;  رو به بالای کد اضاقه کنید
7-  حالا می تونین از تابع تاریخ شمسی به صورت 

 stimulsoft_shamsi_date.Calendar.Georgian_to_Shamsi  _Str(dateFieldName) 

استفاده کنید. فقط نوع متغیری که توش فراخوانی انجام میشه Read Only کنید.

* بهتره این ریپورت رو به عنوان تمپلیت ذخیره کنید تا نیازی به تکرار مراحل نداشته باشید

----------


## abbasjafarnezhad

با سلام
من هم همین مشکل را دارم و dll را به report اضافه کردم میشه در مورد کدی که نوشتی کمی توضیح بدهی که کجا اضافه کنیم همچنین لازم به ذکر است من از presaintoolspack استفاده کردم و این dll ار نیز به report اضافه کردم میشه از این نیز استفاده کرد با تشکر از شما دوست گرامی اگر میشه کمی توضیح بیشتر بدهی همچنین من در sql یک view درست کردهام و در  stimulsoft reports آن را فراخوانی کرده ام


با تشکر  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## MIRZAEI2003

مرسی.....................

----------


## CHROCHRO

با سلام، دوست عزیز من از ورژن 2012 استیمول استفاده میکنم و قسمت Referenced Assemblies را نه در محل داده شده و نه در هیچ جای دیگر پیدا نکردم لطفا بیشتر راهنمایی کنید. :متفکر:

----------


## CHROCHRO

با سلامی دوباره
Referenced Assemblies رو پدا کردم و طبق دستور پیش رفتم همه جا درست بود. تنها مشکل اینه که تغییراتی که در کد داخل دیزاینر داده میشه همهنجا ذخیره میشه ولی بعد از اجرای گزارش به حال خود برمیگرده و کدهای اضافه شده حذف میشن:
e.Value = Me.Text12.TextFormat.Format(CheckExcelValue(sender  , Time))

----------


## vapa_71

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%D8%A8%D8%B9-C

----------


## ezzat3

سلام
هر کی مشکلش حل می شه میره به امید خدا
اگه اینها را برای یادگیری دیگران گذاشتین لااقل یه مقدار توضیح بیشتر بدین بقیه هم بفهمن 
بهتره یه پروژه که کل کدها را تا پایان نمایش داشته باشه بزارید
ضمنا مشکل اینه که به زبون VB.net تو هیچ سایتی گیر نمیاد
اگه ممکنه کمک کنید
با تشکر

----------


## star_alone

یه کلیپ آموزشی تو سایت www.mspsoft.ir هست که طریقه قرار دادن تاریخ شمسی رو تو گزارش  توضیح میده.

----------


## ramintayyeb

سلام . 
من تو یک برنامه که از StimulReport استفاده می کنه به عنوان گزارش ساز  دیدم که در قسمت  System Variable  بعد از Today گزینه ای به نام  ShamsiDate اضافه شده که تاریخ روز را به شمسی بر میگردونه اگه کسی بلد  چطور میشه اضافه کرد به این بخش ممنون می شم

----------


## vb341

یک شی تکست در گزارش بزارین و از طریق خود برنامه مقدار تاریخ رو به اون ارسال کنید

----------


## jjajshkjahdkadhasj

سلام 
من این پست شما رو خوندم ولی برای تاریخ شمسی کارم درست نشد لطفا کمکم میکنین

----------


## fakhravari

بهتر داده نهایی به برنامه برای چاپ بفرستید

----------


## Maryam_moridi

چجوری میتونم کامپوننت تاریخ شمسی را داخل پارامتر های گزارش نمایش بدم؟

----------


## alishayan3257

لطفا اگه کسی دی ال ال 
.stimulsoft_shamsi_date
رو داره بگذاره. یا لینک دانلود بفرسته

----------

